# The ultimate conspiracy



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When I travel and I am bored, I sometimes poke around the web reading the latest conspiracy theories of the loons. I think this particular one deserves wider mention just because of its scope. This one story, combines aliens, reptile people, the Illuminati, the Nazis, Jesuits, and a bunch of others all in one conspiracy theory.

?Reptilian Species of Extraterrestrials Rule the Earth and Have Been Since Ancient Times Reptile Families In Charge From Direct Descendants of Satan's Dark Angels from Hell Why Here's Why History is Falsified | Prophecy

This is a fine example of my philosophy of being the best you can be. If you are going to be a paranoid freak, at least be the best paranoid freak.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I thought the Reptilian race, people are always talking about ruling this world from behind the curtains are the descendants 
of the dinosaurs that weren't wiped out by the big meteor, and evolved into the super intelligent beings that now pull 
the strings of all the governments and large corporations. And I know they exist. My friend married one!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks, as a paranoid individual it is always nice to have it pointed out that there are crazier people out there!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Inor said:


> When I travel and I am bored, I sometimes poke around the web reading the latest conspiracy theories of the loons. I think this particular one deserves wider mention just because of its scope. This one story, combines aliens, reptile people, the Illuminati, the Nazis, Jesuits, and a bunch of others all in one conspiracy theory.
> 
> ?Reptilian Species of Extraterrestrials Rule the Earth and Have Been Since Ancient Times Reptile Families In Charge From Direct Descendants of Satan's Dark Angels from Hell Why Here's Why History is Falsified | Prophecy
> 
> This is a fine example of my philosophy of being the best you can be. If you are going to be a paranoid freak, at least be the best paranoid freak.


Stuff like this pisses me off. It drives me crazy that this sort of thing gets lumped into the same category by most individuals as other very true "conspiracy theories". For instance, the "conspiracy theory" that our currency has been hijacked, and that the entire economy is being skimmed by private, foreign banking interests. Or the very real conspiracy between big pharma, the federal government, the FDA, and even our public schools to push pure poison on the population at large. Or, the conspiracy between the White House, the Attorney General, and the IRS to target libertarian and conservative groups. Or, the conspiracy between the establishment media and leftists in government to protect one another's interests.

I hate that all anybody has to do to discredit another party, anymore, is to call them a "conspiracy theorist". It's like being called a racist...once that accusation is leveled, it doesn't matter what position the actual evidence supports...all rational debate or consideration of the facts ends.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Stuff like this pisses me off. It drives me crazy that this sort of thing gets lumped into the same category by most individuals as other very true "conspiracy theories". For instance, the "conspiracy theory" that our currency has been hijacked, and that the entire economy is being skimmed by private, foreign banking interests. Or the very real conspiracy between big pharma, the federal government, the FDA, and even our public schools to push pure poison on the population at large. Or, the conspiracy between the White House, the Attorney General, and the IRS to target libertarian and conservative groups. Or, the conspiracy between the establishment media and leftists in government to protect one another's interests.
> 
> I hate that all anybody has to do to discredit another party, anymore, is to call them a "conspiracy theorist". It's like being called a racist...once that accusation is leveled, it doesn't matter what position the actual evidence supports...all rational debate or consideration of the facts ends.


I think the difference is, the ones you mention are not theories; they are established fact.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

This is what happens when you forget to teach the lizard people how to use an umbrella.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Inor said:


> I think the difference is, the ones you mention are not theories; they are established fact.


They are recognized as fact by people who are capable of reasonably objective observation, but, I'm finding that the average American doesn't possess the critical thinking abilities necessary to discern a wildly implausible "conspiracy theory" from an observation corroborated by physical evidence.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

How is it that Al Gore can get published?


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

It's not lizard people we have to be worried about. It's crab people: taste like crab, talk like people


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor? How many times do I have to tell you stay away from Alex Jones? He's not real. 

But now I know why there are 10 Hot Dogs and only 8 Buns per package.

It's the Illuminati. :-o


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> They are recognized as fact by people who are capable of reasonably objective observation, but, I'm finding that the average American doesn't possess the critical thinking abilities necessary to discern a wildly implausible "conspiracy theory" from an observation corroborated by physical evidence.


Of course you are correct sir. But these would be the same people that do not think $17 trillion dollars in debt is too bad, but yet are completely convinced global warming in on the verge of causing World War III. Ya just cannot fix stupid.

Let's face it, our economy and financial system is on a long slow melt into oblivion. Our culture is nearly completely devoid of morals and nearly disconnected from every trait that made us successful in the past. And more than half of our workforce has no usable skills. If we cannot enjoy a few laughs about alien lizard people in the midst of all that, it will be a pretty drab and dull existence.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Inor? How many times do I have to tell you stay away from Alex Jones? He's not real.
> 
> But now I know why there are 10 Hot Dogs and only 8 Buns per package.
> 
> It's the Illuminati. :-o


I know! I bet those are the same folks that have been suppressing my idea of taking all of the homeless people that wander around talking to themselves, and pairing them up so at least they look like they are having a useful conversation. :x


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Inor? How many times do I have to tell you stay away from Alex Jones? He's not real.
> 
> But now I know why there are 10 Hot Dogs and only 8 Buns per package.
> 
> It's the Illuminati. :-o









when you see it.......


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Stuff like this pisses me off. It drives me crazy that this sort of thing gets lumped into the same category by most individuals as other very true "conspiracy theories". For instance, the "conspiracy theory" that our currency has been hijacked, and that the entire economy is being skimmed by private, foreign banking interests. Or the very real conspiracy between big pharma, the federal government, the FDA, and even our public schools to push pure poison on the population at large. Or, the conspiracy between the White House, the Attorney General, and the IRS to target libertarian and conservative groups. Or, the conspiracy between the establishment media and leftists in government to protect one another's interests.
> 
> I hate that all anybody has to do to discredit another party, anymore, is to call them a "conspiracy theorist". It's like being called a racist...once that accusation is leveled, it doesn't matter what position the actual evidence supports...all rational debate or consideration of the facts ends.


 Is it just me or can the rest of you feel the love in this room?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> They are recognized as fact by people who are capable of reasonably objective observation, but, I'm finding that the average American doesn't possess the critical thinking abilities necessary to discern a wildly implausible "conspiracy theory" from an observation corroborated by physical evidence.


So sad...but yet so true.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

We're not really paranoid if someone really is trying to kill us, right? The problem is, trying to figure out just who that someone is before they do! I'm pretty sure that there are some legitimate conspiracies out there, but they can be really hard to sort out from the rest of the stuff floating around them internets.

I think that a nomination for Inor to be our official watchdog and gatekeeper of all sanctioned conspiracy theories would be in order. Do I have a second?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Inor? How many times do I have to tell you stay away from Alex Jones? He's not real.
> 
> But now I know why there are 10 Hot Dogs and only 8 Buns per package.
> 
> It's the Illuminati. :-o


No, . . . bigdogbuc, . . . they didn't have anything to do with it.

You cornered me, . . . I have to confess. The hot dogs are mine.

I simply cannot cook 10 on my grill, . . . it only holds eight.

Therefore, . . . I dip the other two in mayo (straight out of the freezer they're better) and have a snack while I'm waiting for the grill to warm up.

I apologize, . . . I really hope your were not disturbed or felt threatened by it, . . . but it was the only thing we could do.

Besides that, . . . grilling hot dogs is very tiring, . . . and I need plenty of nourishment.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Whenever I think of 'lizard people" I think of the show V from back in the mid 80's when I was in about the 6th grade... Like stated above. When someone says 'conspiracy theorist" they are considered the same as being called a "racist' and given no merit whatsoever... A politician can be dead wrong and call you one and then YOU are the enemy and the people believe it.. That my friends is how stupid the American public is!!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

The "lizard people" are believed to be the nickname for the Annunaki, the originators of sandscrit. They are supposedly the ones (or one of) the "star people" races that helped teach humans how to build, etc. 4-10K years ago. This of course is all dependent on what you believe. 

I personally am a believer in the Ancient Alien theory. Right now, it makes the most sense of any of the "creation" theories.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> They are recognized as fact by people who are capable of reasonably objective observation, but, I'm finding that the average American doesn't possess the critical thinking abilities necessary to discern a wildly implausible "conspiracy theory" from an observation corroborated by physical evidence.


Actually, the word itself has been turned into a kind of shut-down button. And to add to the whole conspiracy universe, this is the result of an actual conspiracy! it is hard to believe but not hard to prove. If you start researching the history of Apartheid in South Africa, you may come across some references to the conspiracy in that country to preserve Afrikaans as a limited-vocabulary language for use by "********'" (as the racists then spoke, this is in pre-Mandela times) and that might seem like a foreign-vs-English fight, but there was also a vocabulary impoverishment built in.

In the USA there is a definite group of people who do meet and form policies on "buzzwords" that will be used in propaganda. This group is most easily identified with the extreme left of the Progressive party that dominates influential educational institutions and the media. it is hard to identify the exact lines of a hard "conspiracy" but if you buck the system, those lines tighten up quick. Women's Centers, for example, are an important element in declaring and establishing meanings for words. They are subservient to an identifiable group of women around Hilary Clinton and the central figures of the Democratic party, but they are not the Democratic party itself.

So at one level control of language can be conspiratorial, as when certain shadowy figures inside this group meet and decide to promote a specific propaganda value for a specific word, but at another level it changes from "conspiracy" to "movement" when their followers simply run with it and start applying peer-pressure. I saw this happen with the word "choice" many years ago. I saw speakers at a Women's Center fascist rally carefully slow down their pronunciation of that word during their speeches, several different speakers in fact, oddly making the same facial gestures of emphasis on that word unconnected to context. They paused and watched the crowd for a few seconds each time they said it, as if watching for effect. They succeeded in getting the feeling across that this is a special word. Now look where we are today: "Choice' means no choice at all! It is a kind of word-bludgeon! This was in Northampton, Massachusetts, which is a central location for that group's most sinister conspiracies.

If you doubt me, test it yourself with a new word that is being manipulated. "Target". I noticed in some social sites that when I started trying to substitute the word "target" for "victim" when discussing targets of gang-abuse, the very same bizarre little collection of furious discussion-trolls would show up and claim me as one of their own, taking the discussion of "targeting" into the realm of bizarre microwave-brain-machines and masonic-infanticide-rituals that they promote as the real meaning of "conspiracy" or "gang targeting". This group is traceable to an organization, also in the Northampton Massachusetts area, called S.M.A.R.T which was founded by one Brick.

Look up the journalist Doug Mesner who was sued into silence by Brick for the crime of writing about the fact that this group actually sold real "tinfoil helmets" at its rallies which were not meant to be jokes!

This guy is strangely well-funded and his followers seem to be the ones who are determined that there will be no common-sense discussions of what to do when you or your family is targeted for harassment and stalking by an actual gang. Police know these gangs exist and of course there is often a legal basis for charges of "conspiracy" in a court case, but the actual discussion among average people of what to do about actual conspiracies that may affect you, that is taboo!!!

If you read this far, go to this google-search and have fun! https://www.google.com/#q=doug+mesner+neil+brick+process

Then come back and check this search-page: https://www.google.com/#q=womens+center+language+buzzwords+movement

I have a blog confronting some of the individual offshoots of this conspiracy-gang activity, a group which has made life hard for some of my loved ones. It is at http://freedom-is-sacred.blogspot.com

Since these bastards drove some of mny loved ones to suicide and I now live in a make-my-day state, I am not concerned about posting so openly. I'm used to dealing with their loonytune activity and have pretty much intrusion-proofed my life.

Conspiracies run amuck, that's what they should really call themselves. And they are all based in Massachusetts, except for a few connections out into the Chicago area. The real crux of the "conspiracy" world is indeed in Massachusetts.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Wasn't there a mini series about these aliens? It was called "V" or something! Good stuff.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Wasn't there a mini series about these aliens? It was called "V" or something! Good stuff.


There was a mini series back in the 80's called "V". A few years ago there was another series called V which I didn't get to see but was cancelled pretty fast.. So prlly not that good. The first one was damn good though. At least when I was a kid it was...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I wonder if the old "V" is on Netflix?!! 
<skips off>


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> There was a mini series back in the 80's called "V". A few years ago there was another series called V which I didn't get to see but was cancelled pretty fast.. So prlly not that good. The first one was damn good though. At least when I was a kid it was...


I tried watching it a couple years ago on syfy, it was not as good as it was when I was a kid.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some religious history is called for. The Annunaki were the "sons and daughters" of An and Ki. An was the male aspect of the Creator and Ki was the female aspect of the Creator. The Creator was called Anki - translated it means "heaven and earth" but properly transliterated it means "All that exists" and so God (Anki) was all that exists. The 150 gods and goddesses of the Sumerians were the Annunaki. In Sumer (where the Sumerians lived) the first written language was invented and it is known as Cuneiform. Sanskrit is a language used in the area around and including India and it is not even remotely similar.

Sumer was the first civilization. It was made up of many city states that each had independence from each other but were all joined in trade and law. They invented the wheel, roads, libraries and schools. There are recipes for beer and honey wine (also known as Mead) that have been translated from the Cuneiform tablets left over from the Sumerian civilization. One of the city states was called Ur and it was the birthplace of Abram who later became Abraham - the father of the Hebrew nations.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^^Dont spoil the fun for me.
I remember someone peeling their face off and someone else having a baby. Good times!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Paul -

Where do the alien reptiles and the Illuminati fit into all of this?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

One of my Arkansas buddies was married to one of these "lizard people", she looked just like a slee-stack. She would come to whereever we were fishing or hunting and yell "CHRISSSSSSSS- CHRRRRISSSSS"
Sorry, had to share.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> Hey Paul -
> 
> Where do the alien reptiles and the Illuminati fit into all of this?


They came from one author - Sitchen is his name and he is a fiction writer that people take as "gospel". He is a laughing stock in the field of Sumerology because he claims to be able to translate Cuneiform and he has no training at all - he claims to be an archeologist and isn't. He is considered a wacko among the ancient aliens groups because of his wild claims and stories. Sitchen has a few books and if you want a good laugh you can read them - just promise me that you won't believe what he writes. 
Dr. Kramer was the foremost authority on Sumer until he died and there are a few that are still publishing as the tablets are translated and they try very hard to get the proper transliteration of the topics. Remember that Sumer was the first real civilization and had cities that held nearly one hundred thousand people. They made dams and irrigation canals and brought the area between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers to life with farms and ranches and the first recorded religion on the planet. Their religion spawned the Jewish religion and affected the religions of the entire middle east and northern Africa. It was quite a place with temples that were seventy feet high made from mud blocks. The temples were called Ziggarats and typically had four to seven levels with training facilities and worship areas as well as graineries and livestock pens to help feed the people when times got rough. Quite a society and an interesting religion. (we have records of the songs, poems and ritual practices of the religion because somebody thought it was important to write it out on clay tablets 6000 years ago.)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

that's a cool find, so where do I get the fiction book from its a cool story


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

PaulS said:


> They came from one author - Sitchen is his name and he is a fiction writer that people take as "gospel". He is a laughing stock in the field of Sumerology because he claims to be able to translate Cuneiform and he has no training at all - he claims to be an archeologist and isn't. He is considered a wacko among the ancient aliens groups because of his wild claims and stories. Sitchen has a few books and if you want a good laugh you can read them - just promise me that you won't believe what he writes.
> Dr. Kramer was the foremost authority on Sumer until he died and there are a few that are still publishing as the tablets are translated and they try very hard to get the proper transliteration of the topics. Remember that Sumer was the first real civilization and had cities that held nearly one hundred thousand people. They made dams and irrigation canals and brought the area between the Tigris and Euphrates rivers to life with farms and ranches and the first recorded religion on the planet. Their religion spawned the Jewish religion and affected the religions of the entire middle east and northern Africa. It was quite a place with temples that were seventy feet high made from mud blocks. The temples were called Ziggarats and typically had four to seven levels with training facilities and worship areas as well as graineries and livestock pens to help feed the people when times got rough. Quite a society and an interesting religion. (we have records of the songs, poems and ritual practices of the religion because somebody thought it was important to write it out on clay tablets 6000 years ago.)


Problem is Paul...no way to tell if the guys "scholars" are translating them accurately either. Do I think Sitchen is correct? Not necessarily. But I don't think the folks that try to debunk him all the time are correct either. No one will EVER know the TRUTH of our creation until time travel is possible, or the civilizations that left those thousands of years ago, return and fill us in. Funny thing is, when you translate one way or the other, they actually say similar things. Either way, I believe that the various mythologies, from every previous civilizations aren't just fictional stories, but historical records of past events. Again, just the way I believe.

This becomes a chicken or the egg argument. That's why I use the word "believe" when I discuss topics like this. I believe the ancient alien theory makes more sense about the origins of humanity due to the facts/relics/writings laying around for us to ponder, than the biblical version of creation. I will never tell someone the way they believe is incorrect or inaccurate. That's one great thing about our part of the world...we're free to think as we want. After all the bible study and all the church days when I was younger...none of the stories left ever made sense to me. So I went in favor of science instead of spiritual.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The scientific fact that we share most of our DNA with the rest of the plants and animals on this planet suggests that we evolved from similar roots.

The archeological facts tell us that mankind has been on the earth for hundreds of thousands of years and the "Book of Sitchen" tells us that we were genetically engineered 6000 years ago - the time line just doesn't add up.
My brother just has his DNA examined to show the heritage of the family - it corresponds well to the genealogy that has been done and I have no middle eastern markers in my DNA. So, I am pretty sure that I was not part of some alien genetic experiment to mine gold in a part of the world that has little to no gold at all and has never been rich in gold. It is OK with me if you believe that aliens came from across the galaxy to do some genetic mods to the animals on this planet as long as you don't associate it with Sitchen's fairy tales.
I have studied religious history - my master's thesis was on the history of Sumer - and I am too well educated ti find Stitchen's "work" even humerus. His writing insults those who actually study.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> How is it that Al Gore can get published?


He hasn't found man-bear-pig yet.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The scientific fact that we share most of our DNA with the rest of the plants and animals on this planet suggests that we evolved from similar roots.
> 
> The archeological facts tell us that mankind has been on the earth for hundreds of thousands of years and the "Book of Sitchen" tells us that we were genetically engineered 6000 years ago - the time line just doesn't add up.
> My brother just has his DNA examined to show the heritage of the family - it corresponds well to the genealogy that has been done and I have no middle eastern markers in my DNA. So, I am pretty sure that I was not part of some alien genetic experiment to mine gold in a part of the world that has little to no gold at all and has never been rich in gold. It is OK with me if you believe that aliens came from across the galaxy to do some genetic mods to the animals on this planet as long as you don't associate it with Sitchen's fairy tales.
> I have studied religious history - my master's thesis was on the history of Sumer - and I am too well educated ti find Stitchen's "work" even humerus. His writing insults those who actually study.


I'm sorry you feel that way. Again, we are free to believe as we do. But for you to say that someone who spent their life studying something, and to find their findings "humerous" is the true insult here. Even scholars can't truly "prove him wrong." It's like trying to prove the likes of Einstein wrong on Relativety back when it was introduced.

I'm glad you studied religious history. To become an "expert" (if you consider yourself one) in a field of study is no small feat. But to believe that particular field of study is the only possible explanation of what really happened to mankind, is not an academic way of believeing. To be academic, is to be open minded. To believe religion (and God) as the "only" possible explanation is the exact opposite of open minded.

Am I saying Sitchen is gospel? No. Not at all. But to believe the bible to be 100% fact is just as naive. I mean come on...Noah living 8-900 years, yeah that sounds like a 100% pure human being doesn't it? Virgin Mary and "immaculate conception" being medical/scientific fact? Really? How about complete books being omitted from the final publications of the bible? This sounds like truth doesn't it? The Book of Enoch? Anybody? If one chooses to ignore the history in plain sight, then so be it...but to the contrary, to question the history in plain sight is where the only answers are.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The scientific fact that we share most of our DNA with the rest of the plants and animals on this planet suggests that we evolved from similar roots.
> 
> The archeological facts tell us that mankind has been on the earth for hundreds of thousands of years and the "Book of Sitchen" tells us that we were genetically engineered 6000 years ago - the time line just doesn't add up.
> My brother just has his DNA examined to show the heritage of the family - it corresponds well to the genealogy that has been done and I have no middle eastern markers in my DNA. So, I am pretty sure that I was not part of some alien genetic experiment to mine gold in a part of the world that has little to no gold at all and has never been rich in gold. It is OK with me if you believe that aliens came from across the galaxy to do some genetic mods to the animals on this planet as long as you don't associate it with Sitchen's fairy tales.
> I have studied religious history - my master's thesis was on the history of Sumer - and I am too well educated ti find Stitchen's "work" even humerus. His writing insults those who actually study.


I'm glad you studied religion Paul. I did as well. But religion could never answer those truly difficult questions...ever. Sitchen believes that Aliens (their input in homosapien DNA) are the missing link in Evolution. I can agree because it makes sense. One creator creating all in the universe? I call bull shit. Science has evolved to a point where a single creator doesn't make sense...yet people cling to it...eerily like I do to the Ancient Alien theory. More power to ya.

I for one will NEVER believe that heaven/hell are a real thing...nor that one source of living conciousness created everything. It's too primative IMO. But again...it's just my "belief".

EDIT: I know this can be a touchy subject for some. I completely understand. I am in no way trying to make a statement that to believe in religious theory is "incorrect" or "closed-minded". As free men (and women) we are free to believe however we wish. I do not judge and I'm neutral when in debate mode.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Suddenly I'm (gulp) afraid..

* "There were giants in the earth in those days; and also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bare children to them, the same became mighty men which were of old, men of renown" (Genesis 6:4)*


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

So what is your thought Jim? Were the giants "God/God's creation" or Nephilim worshiped as Gods?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> So what is your thought Jim? Were the giants "God/God's creation" or Nephilim worshiped as Gods?


Difficult to say mate; when ancient people were freaked by things they couldn't understand, they struggled to put it into human words and terms.
For example-_
"And God sent an angel to Jerusalem to destroy it. As he was destroying, the Lord looked and relented of the disaster, and said to the angel who was destroying, "It is enough; now restrain your hand." 
Then David lifted his eyes and saw the angel of the Lord standing between earth and heaven, having in his hand a drawn sword stretched out over Jerusalem" (1 Chron 21:16/16) _


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Smokin 04, I follow the same train of thought you do.
When I was a kid and HAD to go to church and Sunday school I too could not believe the stories they were telling, Noah collecting all the animals in the world! Not, that means he discovered America and all the other continents and this feat would have taken hundreds of years.
Science has shown that the earth cannot and was not covered in water, one there would be no place for run off, two the humidity would be so high you could not breath.
Sorry about the ramble but this just one of my feelings on the stories of the bible.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Smokin 04, I follow the same train of thought you do.
> When I was a kid and HAD to go to church and Sunday school I too could not believe the stories they were telling, Noah collecting all the animals in the world! Not, that means he discovered America and all the other continents and this feat would have taken hundreds of years.
> Science has shown that the earth cannot and was not covered in water, one there would be no place for run off, two the humidity would be so high you could not breath.
> Sorry about the ramble but this just one of my feelings on the stories of the bible.


It's all contextual. Would quantum physics make any sense if you just start right in without the foundation of it? Same with Bible. The hyper-literalness of Sunday schools destroys the context. The whole "world" being flooded, for example, means the "world" known to those people. That has been scientifically shown to have happened more than once, where whole civilizations were wiped out. Just about all the stories in the Bible that are impossible in literal sense will make perfect sense when seen within context. Another example: Noah and the others who lived 400 years... Few people recognize that the 365-day year is a modern concept, established by Pope Gregory (I think) in middle ages. Back in ancient Hebrew times, a "year" was often actually one "season", making a four-fold multiplication in how old someone was. And then there's Genesis: obviously seven "days" don't count because for a long time the "light" was not separated from the "dark" and so days did not exist.

But don't tell any literalists about that.

Just sayin' :roll:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

That is what I am, a literalist for sure. I have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea that someone tells me something, but wait, that is not exactly true or exactly how it happened.
I do not believe I am an atheist but do believe there is a higher being of some sort. I am a strong believer in evolution, I cannot accept the story of Adam and Eve, If they had the sons as the bible says where were the women for them to marry and populate the earth? Oh yeah that is one of those contextual things I guess.
I believe every person on this earth has a right to believe how they so wish, some just believe different that others.
BTW I like your paintings microprepper.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Scientists are always scanning the stars and wondering if there's alien life out there that may one day visit the earth.
But what if they've already been and gone?
Jesus said-_ "I know where I came from and where I am going, but you have no idea where I come from or where I am going....you are of this world, *I am not of this world*...I'll tell you things hidden since the creation of the world" (John 8:14/ 8:23, Matt 13:35)
_
Hey Spock will you listen to him?

_*"Affirmative, I'm all ears"*_


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I rarely talk about what I believe but I do talk about things that I studied. I have a very skeptical attitude on some matters of faith - that's why I chose to be a minister instead of a preacher I suppose.

I know the history of the Bible and of the Jewish texts How often they were revised and how the revisions were made. I am aware of words that have been changed that can have more than the one meaning that is interpreted today. I am a "non-denominational" minister - I have no affiliation with a single Christian denomination. I would rather quote the gospels than the old testament unless I am trying to show the absurdities of what some people believe. I stay away from the acts of the apostles - especially Paul. His views often contradict the teachings of Christ. I also recognize that Jesus was a Jew - a rabbi - and was trying to bring the Jews back to their proper path. It was Paul who began the whole Christian religion. He even penned the name Jesus in an attempt to save his head from charges of treason against Rome. Jesus' real name was Yesuah and "Christ" comes from the Latin "Christos" meaning savior or the bringer of salvation. Neither name was ever used by Yesuah in His teachings.

In the two thousand years since He lived and the 1700 years since the gospels were placed into the book we call the Bible things have changed. The meanings we use in our interpretation of the Bible have changed too. Christianity became the worlds religion only because it was adopted as the church of Rome - the foremost world power at the time. The books that became the "Old Testament" were last revised (completed) in 95 CE or about 60 years after the death of Jesus. The Bible was assembled (with hand picked books) from the great many books that circulated as gospels and remembrances of oral history about the life of Jesus and His apostles. Only four of the more than 20 gospels were included because, as the bishop of Lyon said, there are only four directions and four winds. The gospel of Matthew was later thrown out and replaced by a new version that was written by a Greek known as Matthias because there was a passage in the original that could be interpreted as Jesus sinning. There have been books removed and others added as dictated by the various Christian sects along the way.
If you want to know the truest message of the "Christian" religion then read the Gospels and forget the rest. 

Sorry, I am only expressing my knowledge and not my beliefs. Knowledge can sometimes get in the way of faith. No matter what you believe it does, at some point, require a leap of faith. An act that seems more difficult for well educated people and those with discerning minds (critical thinkers, like myself).


anyway - regardless of what you believe - I hope for each of you, health, wealth and happiness in the broadest terms possible.


----------

